# ureteral stent question



## rogers (Oct 2, 2012)

Is there a code that can be billed for the removal and the replacement of a ureteral stent WITH cystoscopy?  I can only find codes that are WITHOUT cystoscopy.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## megmom72@gmail.com (Oct 2, 2012)

*Ureteral stent removal code*

Hi. You can bill for 52310 "Cystourethroscopy, with removal of foreign body, calculus, or ureteral stent from urethra or bladder (separate procedure); simple.

Hope this helps.


Regina McGee, CPC, CPMA


----------



## torih@nwurology.com (Oct 3, 2012)

Look at 52332. That's for insertion of stent and that includes the exchange and cysto.

Tori, CPC


----------



## megmom72@gmail.com (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi again.  I re-read your question again which basically is whether you can bill for the placement of the new and the removal of the old. While there is no single code for stent "exchange," there is a code for "removal" and another code for "placement."

Tori is correct,  52332 already includes the removal 52310.  Pls check this weblink in Supercoder.com: http://www.supercoder.com/coding-tools/cci-edits

"In most circumstances you cannot bill for removal of a previously placed stent (CPT code 52310 "Cystourethroscopy, with removal of foreign body, calculus, or ureteral stent from urethra or bladder [separate procedure]; simple") when the physician performs a stent replacement."

Hope this further helps.


Regina, CPC, CPMA


----------

